# Gone Green Inc



## propertycare (Nov 19, 2011)

For snow season 14-15
WE are looking for subs for Commercial sites, in the following areas:
PA : Chester County, Delaware, Phila
DE: Wilmington


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

only two posts to the forum...?
who are you and what do you pay? when do you pay?
How much work? Wilmington...


----------



## propertycare (Nov 19, 2011)

Gone Green Inc

We have commercial sites in DE
Shopping center and Department stores, etc

Before giving you what we pay we need to know what equipment you have ei : 

How many trucks, the size and year of the trucks, size of blade and do you have a salt spread, if so what size.
Shovelors are a plus


----------

